# Newby to Trains



## shafta11 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, Just joined the Forum I'm a new Lionel train collector, the only reason being is that I picked up a set of Lionel and Ives trains at a collectable store...lol
So, I will just watch the postings and see what I can learn.
Thanks for having me.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope you enjoy your visits, shafta... 

There are some real Lionel experts here who are very helpful should any questions arise. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## shafta11 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks, choo choo.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to for forum, you should set up some track and run some of those trains.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome mate! glad to have ya, kick back and relax and enjoy the rails!!!


----------



## shafta11 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------

